# Black Shogun who lived around the 800's CE



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is an interesting article by Michael Hooser PhD I read about called the Saga of Tamuramaro. He was a Samurai of African descent.

http://www.blackjadeworld.com/article5.html

Here is another article on Tamuramaro written by Runoko Rashidi. 

http://www.cwo.com/~lucumi/shogun.html


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> Here is an interesting article by Michael Hooser PhD I read about called the Saga of Tamuramaro. He was a Samurai of African descent.
> http://www.blackjadeworld.com/article5.html
> 
> Here is another article on Tamuramaro written by Runoko Rashidi.
> ...





Yer not a Comba-tai student of the _illustrious_ Dr. Alonzo Jones, are ya? :lfao:


----------



## JohnEdward (Jul 16, 2011)

This has been discussed in length here, providing some info. http://tousando.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=research&action=print&thread=1858


----------



## ATACX GYM (Jul 16, 2011)

I've long known of the Black Shogun and the sayings attribute to African warriors from Japan's most ancient times,and I'm glad to see that you have the gonads to post this info.Well done.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 16, 2011)

Again, I ask for peer reviewed papers please.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 17, 2011)

Without the papers documenting genetic as well as anthropologic proof of these ideas that have been thoroughly peer reviewed, rebutted & defended... it's about as plausible as aliens making the Nazca lines "because it's the only thing that makes sense"


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> I've long known of the Black Shogun and the sayings attribute to African warriors from Japan's most ancient times,and I'm glad *to see that you have the gonads to post this info*.Well done.



I don't think it takes any fortitude in the trouser department to post on here, people can offer what ideas or theories they have quite openly, as you can see the responses have been polite while asking for proof which is fair. Is there proof or is is either wishful thinking or myth. I have a totally open mind btw, my interest is European history with a fair knowledge of general world history, not Asian or African history.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 17, 2011)

Uhhhh...yeah. OK. Whatever. I think it was more likely an extraterrestrial Shogun myself.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 17, 2011)

How come there are never any stories about all the Irish Samurai? Or the Danish Pharaohs? I heard that the Roman empire was so great was because of the influence of Japanese martial arts...and of course alien technology


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 17, 2011)

Just looked up this Runoko Rashidi guy. He&#8217;s a quack. 
Anthropologists and DNA experts all say he is wrong in almost all his claims.
Outside of an Honorary doctorate, I can&#8217;t even find his education anywhere online. Funny after he got his honorary doctorate, he started putting Dr. in front of his name&#8230;.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 17, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> How come there are never any stories about all the Irish Samurai? Or the Danish Pharaohs? I heard that the Roman empire was so great was because of the influence of Japanese martial arts...and of course alien technology



No Irish... that's simple. Quick story for you... 

The Irish clans were getting ready to invade England & then mainland Europe. They knew nobody stood a chance. It was a easy shoe in for the Celts.

So as the final meeting of the chiefs was winding down, the recently Christianized Irish knelt for prayer, the friar asked... "Are there any more questions?"

From the back, Seamus asked... "Yeh fadder... wut du wee du abut fuud?" and to that the friar replied "We live off what we conquer". Everybody agreed that was a good plan

Again from the back, this time from Conall... "Yeh fadder... wut abut ore familees?" and to that the friar thought & replied "Bring them with. We'll need the extra help with the slaves we take & keeping the family together". Everybody also agreed that the friar knew his business.

The final question was posed from Emer said, quite serious in his thought & question... "Fadder... wut abut the beeer? Do dey ha' beeer we kin taek fir ore oewn?" and the friar thought quiet for a minute with a very puzzled look on his face and said "My son, I don't know if the heathens have beer..." Emer & the other chiefs all stood up to walk out almost immediately & the friar said "Where're going? We leave in the morning on the tide" and to that Emer, straight faced said "Fook it... eeef dey don't ha'beeer, we ain't going!!!" 

So there's the answer as to why no Irish Samurai...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> Here is an interesting article by Michael Hooser PhD I read about called the Saga of Tamuramaro. He was a Samurai of African descent.
> 
> http://www.blackjadeworld.com/article5.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 22, 2011)

Anybody who is interested feel free to google search "The Bushmen". According some Historians and anthropologists, that the Bushmen are the Ancestors of the East Asian people.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 22, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> Anybody who is interested feel free to google search "The Bushmen". According some Historians and anthropologists, that the Bushmen are the Ancestors of the East Asian people.



We are all children of Africa, no one argues that much anymore. A small group left about 80 000 years ago and settled the world.


----------



## Zealot (Oct 10, 2011)

People actually believe this? And the ancient proverb...To be a great Samurai you must have black blood? WHAT THE @#%@^ I need to meditate, this has given me a headache.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2011)

Zealot said:


> People actually believe this? And the ancient proverb...To be a great Samurai you must have black blood? WHAT THE @#%@^ I need to meditate, this has given me a headache.



Obviously, people have never heard or used "figures of speech" to get a point across.  There is a book out called "Thick Face, Black Heart" that describes the asian mindset for business and it's ruthlessness.  Obviously, "black heart" is a figure of speech for that mindset and not telling people that to be successful in business that they need a heart transplant from an african-american.


----------



## joshbrown (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478811/


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 11, 2011)

Wasn't there a Black Shogun who dominated the Harlem Prefecture circa 1985?


----------



## clfsean (Oct 11, 2011)

stone_dragone said:


> Wasn't there a Black Shogun who dominated the Harlem Prefecture circa 1985?



There was,  but he was deposed.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 11, 2011)

Sho-nuff, these things will happen.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 11, 2011)

stone_dragone said:


> Sho-nuff, these things will happen.



Sho'nuff... he was found to be a jive turkey with the glow... he had to go.


----------



## Buka (Oct 11, 2011)

I e-mailed my buddy about this. He lived in Japan for fifteen years. His wife was born and grew up there until she was thirty, she's a Shodan in Kendo. Both are students of Japanese history.

They said they had always heard that he was of Korean descent. That's what they believe but can't be any surer than anyone else. I only mention it because I e-mailed and asked them.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Oct 14, 2011)

stone_dragone said:


> Wasn't there a Black Shogun who dominated the Harlem Prefecture circa 1985?



Yeah, the brotha's name is Shonuff the Shogun of Harlem in that movie the Last Dragon.


----------



## Zealot (Oct 14, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Obviously, people have never heard or used "figures of speech" to get a point across.  There is a book out called "Thick Face, Black Heart" that describes the asian mindset for business and it's ruthlessness.  Obviously, "black heart" is a figure of speech for that mindset and not telling people that to be successful in business that they need a heart transplant from an african-american.



Exactly its wasnt the quote that I was questioning, it was the context in which they want us to believe it.


----------



## Zealot (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Belt Jedi said:


> Yeah, the brotha's name is Shonuff the Shogun of Harlem in that movie the Last Dragon.



WE all know you have to have to Glow to Grow. Omg yes I did watch the movie, and yes that just happened, I quoted the theme song.


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> How come there are never any stories about all the Irish Samurai? Or the Danish Pharaohs? I heard that the Roman empire was so great was because of the influence of Japanese martial arts...and of course alien technology


While there are no Irish Samurai, there was an English Samurai.  It has been very well documented over the years.


----------

